# Ear Infection



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I think Ruby has her first ear infection. A few days ago I started noticing she was shaking her head a lot and scratching at her ears. They don't smell funny but they are a little red and feel hot. She also has been finicky about eating for the past few days which is very unusual for her -- she typically loves her food. 

Anyway, I called the vet this morning and we have an appointment for tomorrow morning. Is there anything I can do in the meantime to ease her discomfort? Some sort of home made ear wash, maybe?


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

When my son was starting to seem as though he might be getting an ear infection the Dr. said to put a couple drops of warm olive oil in his ear but also gave me a prescription for an antibiotic. Never needed to use the antibiotic his pain went away and all was well with the olive oil. I don't see why you couldn't put it in Rubys ear. Hope Ruby gets well soon! p.s. make sure the olive oil isn't too warm.


----------

